# What are some reasons why a guy's gf would insist on marriage?



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

What kind of tone does insist give off? Why the need to insist? What are some hypothetical reasons you can think of?


----------



## dormant (Apr 3, 2012)

Ummmm! A little more information please.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, if they've been dating for a while and talk about wanting children, I could see her insisting on marriage before having kids. Raising children is a huge emotional and financial commitment, so a person might insist on a marriage commitment before making that additional commitment to children.

That could potentially apply to other life-changing situations, such as wanting a live-in partner to give up everything to follow you to another country because you have a job there or something. In that case, I could see someone insisting on marriage or they wouldn't change their life like that.

And then some people have religious or moral beliefs that might cause them to insist on marriage before taking an additional step forward (like moving in together).


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

because she earned it proving herself to be wife material. she wanted to be with her babys daddy and be a family. Because she was tired of not knowing what tomorrow would bring and wanted more security. Because she wanted the title and status and legitamacy. Because she didnt want a split home. Because she was religous. Because she decided she didnt ever want to be with another man. Because she wanted the children to grow up in a respectable traditional family. 

reasons my wife gave me over the years i caught on to.


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

norajane said:


> Well, if they've been dating for a while and talk about wanting children, I could see her insisting on marriage before having kids. Raising children is a huge emotional and financial commitment, so a person might insist on a marriage commitment before making that additional commitment to children.
> 
> That could potentially apply to other life-changing situations, such as wanting a live-in partner to give up everything to follow you to another country because you have a job there or something. In that case, I could see someone insisting on marriage or they wouldn't change their life like that.
> 
> And then some people have religious or moral beliefs that might cause them to insist on marriage before taking an additional step forward (like moving in together).


^^ this



bribrius said:


> because she earned it proving herself to be wife material. she wanted to be with her babys daddy and be a family. Because she was tired of not knowing what tomorrow would bring and wanted more security. Because she wanted the title and status and legitamacy. Because she didnt want a split home. Because she was religous. Because she decided she didnt ever want to be with another man. Because she wanted the children to grow up in a respectable traditional family.
> 
> reasons my wife gave me over the years i caught on to.


and this


----------



## Mr.Q (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the answers, anymore?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I think you got your answer. 

The person doing the "insisting" is not trying to force marriage.

They are telling you their boundaries.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Because all of her friends are married and have kids already.


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

Mr.Q said:


> Thanks for the answers, anymore?


*"The Plan"* Every little girl has it. She's already planned her wedding. She's already decided how many kids. She's already picked out the neighborhood to raise the family. It's organized by milestones. For my generation it looks something like this:
18-22... date alpha creeps. "experiment in college" (basically forgive yourself for being a bar fly)
22, graduate college and begin career.
23, start looking for 'the one' who can support 'the plan' (the beta)...
26+/- married to tall, dark, handsome and rich 'project man' she can mold. By loft downtown. Start liking opera and 'culture'. Go to fancy parties and buy pretty baubles to make all friends jealous. Husband is nice eye candy; make her friends more jealous. He fetches, buys, and is 'liberated' (does the chores)
<30 first child... Move to suburbs after being absolutely successful in her career. Work from home because she's so special and needed by her company.
By 35 be done with kids. Rejoin career as an executive. Get 'dreamy' pool boy. Start girls night out.

None think past 40. So, at 40, they try and 'recapture' those old college days.....


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I think you forgot a line or two in there Racer

18-25, cheat on or otherwise sabotage healthy relationships with nice guys for alpha creeps. Keep wondering why the men she likes don't respect her and her nice exes have found someone better. Regrets her tattoos!

26-29, She kills her princess dreams and seeks out real men, not boys, willing to be halfway exciting and put up with her sh!t without resorting to the same emotional abuse she inflicts on others. 

The anytime affair: She cheats on Mr. Right with Mr. Right Now, thinks she can get away with it but ends up losing much more than she bargained for when nobody wants her to put up with her childish ass. She blames everybody but herself and tells everyman she meets what an awful person her ex was. 

26+ if married..... She nags her catch into the perfect man molding him for years until he learns to give into her needs without thinking, or uses sex as a weapon until he learns to get it right.


----------

